# Youth Hunting License



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

Am I understanding this right? Kids under 17 have to buy a Youth Hunting License for $8.00? A Youth Trapping License ? It's been awhile since I been hunting and when I was a kid if you was under 17 you didn't need a license.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm pretty sure you need to buy a youth license. I remember having to have one back when I started hunting in 1992.

Ben


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

check the ODNR site:

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/list.aspx?category=4&age=3&resident=1


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

You have always needed a license if you were carrying a gun , no matter how old you were. I got my first license when I was 10 ,in the seventies ..... maybe before that you didn't.
Tim


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

You know fishstix and T, Come to think about it your right. I did buy a license when i was kid. I think they were $7.00. My bad guys. Guess its been longer then I thought. I see they have an apprentice hunting license now also. My son took his hunter safety last year so he's ready. I started hunting when I was 12 with a bunch of school buddies. Thats what we did every weekend and holiday breaks. Them were the days.


----------

